
Merge Caltrain into Bart? - newtang
https://caltrain-hsr.blogspot.com/2020/05/pandemic-open-thread.html
======
masonic

      the large budget blow-outs that are 100% certain to follow
    

That's way more of a BART tradition than Caltrain. Just look at the SFO and
Oakland airport extension debacles, let alone the clusterfuck that is Santa
Clara county rail (both BART and VTA rail). VTA rail ridership is so bad,
they've actually painted over window exteriors so that the lack of passengers
can't be seen from outside.

